# change of business adress, who to notify?



## Bubbly Scot (4 Apr 2007)

I'm filing a change of registered address for my business with the CRO online. I can't find anything similar for the revenue.

Does the CRO notify the revenue of a change of adress or do I have to notify them myself? Time is short and I'm trying to avoid paying 90 quid just to get the revenue mail redirected.


----------



## susie1 (4 Apr 2007)

i had to do this recently, contact the revenue and they will change details on their system and repost to your new address


----------



## Bubbly Scot (4 Apr 2007)

That was quick! Thanks, I'll give them a call.


----------



## RedStix (4 Apr 2007)

Hi there

If you are a limited company, you need to file a B2 form with the Companies Registration Office to change the registered office address. This can be downloaded from www.cro.ie or from the following link:

[broken link removed]

If you are a sole trader you will need to file an RBN2 form with the Companies Registration Office which can be downloaded again from www.cro.ie or from the following link

[broken link removed]

And in answer to your other query above, no Revenue do not notify the CRO for you of your change of address. This is your responsibility.


----------



## RedStix (4 Apr 2007)

Sorry, must be half asleep this morning. Just saw that you already specified above you were in the process of filing your change of address with CRO and it was revenue you wanted to notify... not the other way around. Sorry, My Bad


----------



## Bubbly Scot (4 Apr 2007)

No worries, the detailed info might be useful to someone


----------



## ubiquitous (4 Apr 2007)

Even if you notify Revenue of your address change, they are still likely to send at least some correspondence to your old address for a long time to come. I don't think their databases are synchronised too well.


----------



## RedStix (4 Apr 2007)

> they are still likely to send at least some correspondence to your old address for a long time to come


 
That is very true. When i moved Revenue still sent letters to my old address for a couple of months. Not saying that this is always the case but it was the case with me.


----------



## hotelieur (12 Apr 2007)

Thanks a lot for this thread, I've found what I'm looking for. Been wanting to change my registered address since.


----------

